# eclipse bietet keine META-INF an



## Tueftler (20. Feb 2015)

Hallo zusammen,
ich versuche gerade eine runnable jar zu erzeugen. Bisher leider vergeblich.
(Java 1.8, eclipse Luna, Windows 8.1, Laptop)
Angeblich soll unter src ein Meta-Inf ordner zu finden sein, in den die MANIFEST.MF gehört. Ist bei mir aber nicht so. 
Nun habe ich das Manifest in einen normalen Ordner gelegt (und natürlich beim Erzeugen der Jar auch den Pfad auf den Ordner /pame/text/MANIFEST.MF). So sieht das Manifest aus:
Manifest-Version: 1.0
Class-Path: .
Main-Class: src.common.Pame (src/common/Pame nutzt auch nichts). Dachte, wenn Meta-Inf ein ganz normaler Ordner ist, müsste das auch mit jedem anderen Ordner gehen. Scheint aber nicht so zu sein.
Kann man den META-INF eigentlich auch von Hand reinflicken? Gibt es eine andere Möglichkeit, wie ich den Einstiegspunkt in die jar reinkriege?


----------



## Summerfeeling (24. Feb 2015)

Hey.

Du müsstest dein Programm auch als normale Jar File exportieren können. Jedoch darfst du dort nicht diret exportieren, sondern musst 2 Schritte weiter gehen, dort ist ein Punkt bei "Generate the manifest file". Du musst nur weiter unten die Main Class deines Programms angeben, und exportieren. Dann sollte es funktionieren


----------

